# Major joint injections (20610)



## anggand@aol.com (Feb 22, 2011)

Does anybody know if we can bill a major joint injection with an E&M visit if the note states "pt comes in today for major joint injection"


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 22, 2011)

It does not look like it.  From what you have posted it looks as though this was a scheduled injection, therefore you may not charge the E&M, you may charge the injection only.


----------



## MEDASSURE (Mar 3, 2011)

I have billed the injection and E/M on the same visit w/a mod 25 on the E/M.  Of course this only happened because the patient came to office with compliants unrelated to the joint injection.  The insurance did cover this.  Hope this helps.


----------



## eadun2000 (Mar 3, 2011)

Both Deb and Medassure are correct.  If the patient comes in only for the injection and has no other unrelated complaint, then you cannot code for the E/M.  However, if the patient comes in for the injection and has a different complaint, say cough and sore throat, and documentation is done, then yes you can, with a 25 mod on the E/M.


----------

